# Heat problems ! any advice ? thanks



## AKalltheway (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi every1, 
i need some help, i live in the uk an my setup consists of 4 600w hps inside a grow tent thats 2meters long by 2m wide by 2m high, i've always vented all the heat out of my tent with a 250mm inline fan with ducting going to an open window, this has always worked fine but the problem is the police have started flying over different estates in the city where i live using there thermal cam to look for any strange heat signitures on houses that make them stand out from the rest of the houses in that street, an i mean any strange heat at all even a small roof vent thats hotter than every 1 elses or widows that are hotter even the slates on roofs ! so i need a way to cool the air coming out of the end of the ducting before i can vent it outside  i thought of using an ac unit untill i descovered that they have to vent the hot air out to rather than actually cooling it down and then blowing it back out :hairpull: does any1 have any ideas ?
help please an thanks in advance.


----------



## BioDynamic (Feb 8, 2010)

AKalltheway said:
			
		

> Hi every1,
> i need some help, i live in the uk an my setup consists of 4 600w hps inside a grow tent thats 2meters long by 2m wide by 2m high, i've always vented all the heat out of my tent with a 250mm inline fan with ducting going to an open window, this has always worked fine but the problem is the police have started flying over different estates in the city where i live using there thermal cam to look for any strange heat signitures on houses that make them stand out from the rest of the houses in that street, an i mean any strange heat at all even a small roof vent thats hotter than every 1 elses or widows that are hotter even the slates on roofs ! so i need a way to cool the air coming out of the end of the ducting before i can vent it outside  i thought of using an ac unit untill i descovered that they have to vent the hot air out to rather than actually cooling it down and then blowing it back out :hairpull: does any1 have any ideas ?
> help please an thanks in advance.





same thing has been happening here. I live in the largest dope growing community in ONtario, and the police love their new IR technology.  I don't know if there is much you can do for your heating problem.  I switched my lighting completely (HID's to CFL's & LED's) some major busts were made because of HID's. 


The only simple thing I can think of is...  have your tent attached to an Air conditioner in the window ...Make something for a venting hose , some sort of head attachment ....then to attach that to the place where all the cool air is coming from the air conditioner, and send that to your tent, .....


Maybe I didn't explain that good enough... I might edit it


----------



## AKalltheway (Feb 8, 2010)

i dont get you mean ? if i do that the ac will still be blowing hot air out the window ! or maybe i'm just to stoned an you mean something diff to what i'm thinking you mean !
i was thinking of maybe getting a big water butt and filling it with cold water with my ducting coiled around inside it an then going to the window but i'm not sure if it would cool the air in the duct enough before it reaches the end of the duct an goes out the window, i might have to add bags of ice also which seems like it might be alot of work having to freeze all that ice on a daily basis.


----------



## Locked (Feb 8, 2010)

Do you hve to vent the air at this time of the year? Can you vent the air into the rest of the house and use it to heat the house?


----------



## AKalltheway (Feb 8, 2010)

its only a small 2 bedroom house an the heat of the 4 600w's would soon build up an make the windows and outside walls glow on the therm cams !


----------



## BioDynamic (Feb 8, 2010)

AKalltheway said:
			
		

> i dont get you mean ? if i do that the ac will still be blowing hot air out the window ! or maybe i'm just to stoned an you mean something diff to what i'm thinking you mean !
> i was thinking of maybe getting a big water butt and filling it with cold water with my ducting coiled around inside it an then going to the window but i'm not sure if it would cool the air in the duct enough before it reaches the end of the duct an goes out the window, i might have to add bags of ice also which seems like it might be alot of work having to freeze all that ice on a daily basis.





No I mean...

The air conditioner will be in the window ...drawing air from outside and blowing cool air into your house. Now, you make *something* to cover the air conditioner, and attach it to a vent hose. So the cold air gets blown into the tent.


----------



## AKalltheway (Feb 8, 2010)

cold air already gets sucked into the tent with the vacume created from the fan pulling air out, its not the temp in the tent thats the problem its the heat signiture coming of the exuast duct thats the prob, thanks anyway.


----------



## Locked (Feb 8, 2010)

Not to mention running window ac unit in the winter wld raise suspicion I wld think...


----------



## AKalltheway (Feb 8, 2010)

lol yep probably


----------



## BioDynamic (Feb 8, 2010)

Oh the vents, Haha sorry.

Wouldn't the ventilation be heating up just like the ventilation in the rest of the house? If it's winter ,then all the vents in the house should be on. How much hotter do you think those vents are compared to your houses???


And you're probably right, water coils would be pretty much the only good idea


----------



## growman05 (Feb 8, 2010)

How close are you to other houses? Can you make something on the outside?


----------



## AKalltheway (Feb 8, 2010)

hi biodynamic,
i posted the same question in the general indoor growing area an tact came up with this that should hopefully work, he says it works 4 him so...

"quote"
Pull air from outside, over your lights, then dump that air into your house. I pull cold air from outside over a single 1000w light and I can literally put my face on the 1000w hood glass and its not even that warm, the ambient temp of that glass cannot be much hotter then 75 degrees, if that. Then if you dump that air into your house, possibly downstairs? Do your lights have 4", 6" or 8" flanges that can fit ducting onto them to allow for such a system? It is really easy to do, this is far from a perfect system but your situation calls for alterior motives to how you go about it given the specifics of fuzz with thermals sitting in the sky munching on donuts and ruining peoples buzz. FU*K THE POLICE, go stop a real crime!
Its snowing here as I speak, but actually you would be surprised the air does not actually effect the room as much as you might think, it hits the light and then its out the other end through ductwork and out of the tent. If you use your lights as a heat source then yes, it will affect your temps. I grow in a concrete basement, I pull 6" ductwork over a 1000w light, then duct it out of the room, and actually out of the whole house via a dryer-looking exhaust flap to the outside. I have to use a space heater at night otherwise the temps get to the low 60s, but this is due to it being in an unheated part of the basement. So if that room the tent is in is a temperature that works with the plants, and you don't use the light for actual heat then don't worry about pulling air from outside over the light to "cool" the tent, that air doesn't stay in the tent it goes over the light and then exits the tent in less then a second, over and over. Now if you use the light as a partial heat source, you may have to get a space heater. Is that worth it though, piece of mind, cops don't have sh*t on you since your tent and light is within 3 degrees of your house temp, etc.

i'm going to give his method a try and hopefully that will be that


----------



## AKalltheway (Feb 8, 2010)

super cold air goes in, luke warm air comes out, sounds good.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Feb 10, 2010)

BioDynamic said:
			
		

> same thing has been happening here. I live in the largest dope growing community in ONtario, and the police love their new IR technology. I don't know if there is much you can do for your heating problem. I switched my lighting completely (HID's to CFL's & LED's) some major busts were made because of HID's.


 
*Good morning.. do you have any links to any news articles proving that??*
*i am interested since i as well live in the great north... ...and havent heard anything on busts.. from a heli...... they would be peeed to kick in my door i have a few aquariums.. lights they put off heat..*
*PM me if you have anything...*
*LH*


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 10, 2010)

Heat exchangers and CO2. Takes work but in the end they are super stealth.


----------

